# Is Golf really a Sport?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Pretty simple question. I would like to hear from everyone on this topic. My personal feelings tell me no. In my opinion there are really two things that distinguish a sport from a game. A sport must have two things and cannot exist without either. 

1. Must be competative, meaning winners and losers, or draws everything, everyone must try to win and only one can, either one individual or one team. 

2. Significant chance of injury. This does not mean that you can assume that a golf player can get hit with a ball in the head and thus be called a sport. What I mean is a hamstring in baseball, tennis elbow, or any other injury that really commits players to the bench. 

What I am honestly distgusted by is the fact that Tiger Woods will be known as the greatest athelete of our times because he is so dominant in his sport, meanwhile there are about 200 players in the NBA who are all more physically fit than Tiger Woods. However, because Woods plays golf, his accomplishments are praised beyond all others. 

What does everyone else think???


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Bob, Welcome To DBSTalk, If ya get a moment you should register and come back and visit. 

Not a simple question.

*I would like to hear from everyone on this topic. My personal feelings tell me no. In my opinion there are really two things that distinguish a sport from a game. A sport must have two things and cannot exist without either. * 
*1. Must be competative, meaning winners and losers, or draws everything, everyone must try to win and only one can, either one individual or one team. *

Golf passes this test

*2. Significant chance of injury. This does not mean that you can assume that a golf player can get hit with a ball in the head and thus be called a sport. What I mean is a hamstring in baseball, tennis elbow, or any other injury that really commits players to the bench. *

Several golfers have had to have back surgeries or surgeries to their shoulders. The golf swing is a very violent bodily motion, that can cause long term wear and tear.

There will not be as many injuries as other sports but the existence is there, beyond getting hit in the head.

*What I am honestly distgusted by is the fact that Tiger Woods will be known as the greatest athelete of our times because he is so dominant in his sport, meanwhile there are about 200 players in the NBA who are all more physically fit than Tiger Woods. However, because Woods plays golf, his accomplishments are praised beyond all others. *

This comment shows a total lack of respect and knowledge of the game of golf.

Tiger can hit the ball longer than most others because of his fitness. Why do you think he can generate such club head speed? And how can his body handle such a violent swing? It is because he is incredibly fit and strong.

Golf does not involve stamina much, which appears to be a key factor in your assessment (is baseball then not a sport because it doesn't require much stamina).

Golf requires strength, hand-eye coordination, consistency in movement, patience and incredible strategy.

It is more than just chess - that is a game.

And may I ask why you are no good at golf? Because you lack the physical skills to succeed. I think that answers the question as to why golf is a sport. You have to good physical skills to succeed


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Golf is not sport. Maybe a skill, but not a sport.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

There's 3 things that you can debate forever, Religion, Politics, and Is Golf a sport......:lol:

The American Heritage Dictionary defines sport as such: http://www.dictionary.com/search?q=sport



> 1 a) Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively.
> b) A particular form of this activity.
> 2) An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively.
> 3) An active pastime; recreation.


Golf certainly seems to fit all three definitions. USGA sets rules, it is not only recreation but involves physical exertion, and in tournaments is very much competitive. Personally, I love golfing and watching it live (being there). TV is pretty fun to watch simply because I like to imagine myself playing all the beautiful courses in Hawaii, California, etc. and other places I could never go.  Plus, marveling over the skill it takes to put the right amount of backspin on a shot to get it close to the pin, or that perfect chip shot out of the pot bunker at 17, etc. make it all worthwhile.

When I think of a sport being 'sporty' I try and ignore the superstars who obviously have both an amazing gift and talent but work extraordinarily hard to get there. Do you think most of the greats didn't spend hours a day practicing? I think most people assume that they only 'work' when they're on TV... Most pro golfers spend many hours a day on the putting greens, driving range, chipping area, etc. to get better. They're not good because they can play 'on demand', they're good because they spend 50 hours a week working on it!

Am I saying that a pro golfer works 'harder' than another pro athlete? No, but when has that distinction been made? Do NBA players practice more than MLB players or vice versa? Do high-school baseball players practice more or less than NBA players? Does that matter on whether or not the 'game' they play is 'sport'?

If I could have my 'office' be a rolling green and a wide fairway, I'd take it in a second!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Although I am not a golfer, I think it is a sport. One has to have a lot of skill, strength, and a competitive spirit to compete on a professional level. I don't think the risk of injury is necessary to make something a sport.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

I competed in numerous sports over the years and I guess my worse injuries wer in--you guessed it golf. I tore a tendon in my wrist playing golf right handed and so learned to play golf left handed two years ago and tore the tendon in my left wrist last year. I am still playing left handed after recovering from those injuries. I don't know if I weakened my wrists from playing baseball or softball all my life or what, but it was sort of puzzling to me. I thnk it is a sport, but is mostly considered an individual sport as opposed to team sports like baseball, basletball and football.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry for the typos in my last post. I guess I am just too tired from all the golf I played this morning and afternoon.:hi:


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

IMO, golf is not a sport. Using the dictionary definiton, Chess is a sport. Is Chess a sport?


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charles Oliva _
> *IMO, golf is not a sport. Using the dictionary definiton, Chess is a sport. Is Chess a sport? *


I couldn't say that Chess isn't a sport although this may be a stretch

2) An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively.

I have to reach my arm out, yes that is physical exertion and the definition doesn't state the amount of exertion.

I do believe Golf is a sport

BTW is Nascar (I guess auto racing as a whole) a sport?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

To me golf is more of a hobby or activity then a sport. But it is competative and cetianly pays good


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey - Sports Illustrated has always covered the Westminster Kennel Club's MSG show as a sport..... The also used to (in the 1950's) cover duplicate bridge tournaments!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

To say that golf is or isn't a sport is a stretch. Depends on how you look at it: Most people play it in order to socialize, relax, and pass the time as if they were playing a game of cards. In that sense it's not a sport but rather a hobby or just a game. However, look at the PGA's and you can clearly see the elements of a real sport. The players are competing and it is often tense at times, just like any other sport. It can basically go either way, depending on how you view it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowling For Soup _
> *To say that golf is or isn't a sport is a stretch. Depends on how you look at it: Most people play it in order to socialize, relax, and pass the time as if they were playing a game of cards. In that sense it's not a sport but rather a hobby or just a game. However, look at the PGA's and you can clearly see the elements of a real sport. The players are competing and it is often tense at times, just like any other sport. It can basically go either way, depending on how you view it. *


Great point. Baseball doesn't always take strength to play well. Look at how many older players do well. Mike Morgan on the Diamondback is 42. He doesn't take as good care of himself as Barry Bonds or Rickey Henderson or Derek Jeter, but he is competative. Skill helps alot in baseball. I wasn't the strongest player in high school, but I could throw a curve ball. That got be through many games even though I couldn't hit a home run if I tried.

While I can't stand watching it, I believe that Figure Skating is a sport. If my wife is watching it I have to go outside because it is so boring, but that doesn't make it not a sport. Golf, football, curling, high jump, soccer, horse racing, and skiiing are sports. I don't like them all, but you can't deny that they require skill and are played at a competative level. Strength should play a minor role if it is a sport. My strength coach from football is rolling over in his grave, but thats what I think.:shrug:


----------

